# Regular Season Game #28: 12/26/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Indiana Pacers



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Sorry no time to do the fancy stuff, Dean can edit my thread when he gets here.

First game without Yao... it feels awefully empty....

Big question is who gets the time at C. I can not see Deke playing more than 24mins, so I would guess Juwan and Chuck will get some time playing the 5... which will mean that we will get pounded inside by Jermaine and Jeff Foster.... not looking good...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

I think Tracy is coming back this game, we will see. 
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2708404


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

I can feel the enthusiasm


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

Tracy better comeback or else I wont go to the Hawks game


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

First of all its very sad to see a superstar like Yao get injured like that. As a Pacer fan I know only too much it. We've played most of our last two seasons without our 3 best players. (JO, Artest, Tinsley). Anyways lets hope this will be a good game:cheers:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

After JVG's rally cry of "we can win with what we've got" I am interested to see what the boys bring to the table tonight.

I would imagine yeah it will be Deke/Chuck/Juwan at center tonight. I am think Juwan gets about 30 mins on the court today and Deke 25.

:gopray: that Chuck doesn't get into foul trouble early... sigh

I believe, really I do, I believe!!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

novak will get 15 pts tonight .. book it


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

tmac better play


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

I see no J.O. for the pacers tonight...thank you "flu bug"


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

I knew Tmac would take that 3 as soon as he got the rebound


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

11-4 rocks looking nice from the start...Tmac is the focus right now


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

lmao, Deke received a T for :naughty:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

11-15 Pacers...travel by Tinsley missed by refs


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*



ronna_meade21 said:


> tmac better play



:thumbdown:


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

tmac  its good to see him back, but unfortunate to see him miss shots again


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

Great run after the timeout. 11 points straight. Tinman has 10 points already.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

alston shot is all over the rim


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

Bonzi getting it going 5-0 run


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

make that 6-0 run...lol


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

first quarter end. HOU leads 24-22. Both teams have led by 7 this quarter.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

24-22 Rocks up....Everybody but Novak & Padgett has played


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

You know what I was just thinking as I watch the end of the 1st quarter? Rick Carlisle, man, if he were our coach we wouldn't feel so badly about the season's hopes.

That guy has had to deal w/ so much w/ his players from the brawl, Artest, Peja leaving, and all the injuries to key guys like JONeal. His Pacers and Pistons for that matter, have NEVER MISSED THE PLAYOFFS.

Yeah, Yeah, I know they play in the East, but still. he does more w/ the same amount of talent and health than JVG. This is where I would normally cry "_I miss Rudy_":no: , but I won't do that...
I 'll just say Its Great to See Tracy even if its half of him. *Half of Tmac is better that No Tmac.*:clap:


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

when novak n padgett get in at the same time... 3 pters will rain down from the sky


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

Sloopy Joe's for everyone...ugly 2nd quarter bball


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*



chn353 said:


> when novak n padgett get in at the same time... 3 pters will rain down from the sky


I'm with you, put the shooters in w/ Tracy and Juwan IMO, let's rain threes':yay: 

By the way, is the I HAT CHUCK GAME BY THE REFS?:curse:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

the refs are ridiculous


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

inside:

Against the east, Howard/Hayes/Dik are good enough.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*



Ballscientist said:


> inside:
> 
> Against the east, Howard/Hayes/Dik are good enough.


That is a gross exaggeration


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

37-32 Rocks, it's looking alittle better for Tmac....


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*



Auggie said:


> That is a gross exaggeration


Funny I was just thinking that the Rockets are doing any 'boxing out'at all???:biggrin: The playmaking is better way better w/ Tracy, but we so miss Yao's defense/rebounding.

At halftime they need to address the board-work.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

Half time 41-39. Pacers end the quarter with a 9-2 run.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

Batt comes out stong after the half!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

52-45 Rocks...Mt. tips in 2!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

the Pacers are shooting 33% and still leading this game, my god.... T-Mac's T should now stand for "Turnover". Nevertheless, still good to have him back.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

Two-point game going into the forth. Nice shot but did it count?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

as ugly a game as this is...I would still like to win it


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

T-Mac, its now or never.... prove to us you've still got it.... prove to us you're still an all-star...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

what will it take to pull this one out?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

Bonzi "No headband" Wells! 3pt play tie game! 73-73


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

:no:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

Dont think Tmac hit a shot in the 4th


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

It was our game to win as well.
No Jermaine for the Pacers a very low scoring game(which is what we tend to be the best at) & we still lose.

We need another centre 6'11 or bigger to help out Mutumbo till Yao gets back.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

We suck.... we lost....


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

Good game.. I was really nervous when Bonzi tied the game. and when Novak entered the game in the final seconds.. luckily we pulled through.

anyways, really hope Yao recovers soon so he can claim his MVP trophy  good luck in the future guys :cheers:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

man that was a tough loss.. I am going to start sending the rockets the bill for my heart medication if they keep this up.

It's like we are on this hump and can't get over it... we started to with the Spurs win, then yao goes out and we fall back down the slope a bit, now we try to climb back up again to get over the darn hump.

How many games have we lost this year that we let slip out of our grasp!!! 

sigh

Tomorrow we best crush the Nets.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

YES! tanking is going to plan

CD: "let's tank this season"


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

im with you on tanking this season

i usually get pretty mad when the rockets lose, but tonight it seemed like i didnt care at all.

that is a sign telling me that with these injuries i dont expect too much, pointing in the way that i want us to get right into the offseason and build our team up for the future.

tmac isnt ever going to be healthy again, and with yao, he just has bad luck.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

It just isnt the same without Yao out there. Just it is...empty


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

at least San Antonio & New Orleans lost


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

I can't believe some of you are calling for the Rockets to tank the season. As long as the Rockets can be a .500 team, we're in fine shape. Once Yao gets back, we'll be playing .667 ball again and possibly take the 6th seed or 7th seed.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: Rockets v.s. Pacers*

Wednesday, December 27th (All times eastern) 
Houston Rockets (16-12) at New Jersey Nets (11-17), 7:30 p.m. 

(Sports Network) - The Houston Rockets wrap up a two-game road trip, as they visit the New Jersey Nets tonight at Continental Airlines Arena. 

On Tuesday, Luther Head's three-pointer drew iron with three seconds left as the Indiana Pacers held on to defeat the Rockets, 81-76, at Conseco Fieldhouse. 

Tracy McGrady, who returned after a seven-game absence battling back spasms, led the Rockets with 19 points. Rafer Alston scored 15 points for Houston, which lost its third in four games overall. 

The Rockets are without All-Star center Yao Ming, who fractured a bone under his right knee on December 23rd against the LA Clippers. Yao, who leads the Rockets in scoring (25.9 ppg) and rebounds (9.4 rpg), is expected to miss six weeks with the injury. 

Houston is 8-9 on the road this season. After tonight's contest, the Rockets return home for a four-game homestand. They are scheduled to host Atlanta, Memphis, Seattle and Utah on the upcoming stand. 

New Jersey enters tonight's contest on a three-game losing streak. Chauncey Billups, who made just one field goal on the contest, gave the Pistons the victory from the charity stripe, draining a pair of free throws with seven ticks left to lead the Detroit Pistons over New Jersey, 92-91, at The Palace of Auburn Hills. 

Vince Carter led all scorers with 28 points in the loss to Detroit for the Nets, while Richard Jefferson contributed 18 points and Jason Collins netted 14 in defeat. 

The Nets lost their starting center for the remainder of the season, as Nenad Krstic suffered a torn ACL in his left knee on December 22nd against the Lakers. Krstic averaged 16.4 points and 6.8 boards in 26 games for New Jersey this season. 

New Jersey is 8-9 at home this season. The Nets will visit the Miami Heat on Friday at AmericanAirlines Arena. 

This is the first of two meetings between the squads this season. Houston is scheduled to host the Nets on March 9, 2007 at the Toyota Center. 

Houston has won three straight after losing its last four at New Jersey.


----------

